# gescannte Linienzeichnung glätten?



## jonesd (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit eurer Hilfe herausfinden, ob die Methode des "vektorisierens" für meine Zwecke geeignet sein könnte. Ich habe bisher kaum Erfahrung mit Bildbearbeitung am PC.

Ich habe eine Menge Bleistiftzeichnungen, die sich alle aus sich überschneidenden Kurven, Kreisen, Teilkreisen, Teilellipsen  jeder Art zusammensetzen. Keine Schatten, keine Lichter, nur Linien.
Ziel ist, diese ins Reine zu zeichnen.
Das Programm (welches auch immer) müsste die Linien als solche erkennen und glätten.

Schön wäre es, wenn der eine oder andere leicht eiereckige Kreis rund gemacht und ansonsten Kurven und Ecken im Prinzip erhalten blieben, nur glatt und gleichmäßig
gemacht würden.

Die Frage ist nun, ob das Vektorisieren im Vergleich zur Methode des Nachzeichnens praktischer, oder unpraktischer ist.

Hierzu würde mich interessieren, was ihr zu folgender Aussage denkt, die ich einem anderen Forum entnommen habe:

„Meine Erfahrung: Es (vektorisierte Grafik) wird trotz allem ***** (schlimmes Wort). Speziell geometrische Formen werden nicht als solche erkannt und du hast als Ergebnis gezackelte Linien und Knotenpunkte ohne Ende. Die Strichstärke wechselt unvermittelt, weil ein hellgraues Pixel erkannt wurde usw. usw. Dicke Striche werden zum teil als Flächen erkannt, auch da muss man wieder nacharbeiten.
Mit Corel Draw könnte man hervorragend die Zeichnungen neu anfertigen. Alte zeichnung als Scan importieren und nachzeichnen. Ist Handarbeit, wird aber perfekt.“

Klingt ja nicht so ermutigend. Ist das eine realistische Einschätzung, oder seht ihr das positiver? Falls es drauf ankommt, auf was?

Was das Nachzeichnen betrifft, wäre Corel Draw da besser geeignet, als Photoshop 7?

Ich versuche zum Wochenende meinen Scanner flott zu machen und mal ein Beispielpic von einer Zeichnung hier rein zu stellen.

Vielen Dank und Gruß, jonesd

PS.: Hab gerade noch das hier gefunden, wär das ein Ansatz?:

"also ich hab rausgefunden, dass es in fireworks so eine funktion gibt, die hab ich auch getestet und die is total geil ... also wenn ich mit ner maus ne total krumme und zittrige linie zeichne und das tool gewählt habe, was automatisch glättet sieht es total geil aus..."


----------



## ikon (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,
hier nochmal die Antwort auf den zugehörigen Thread im Photoshop Forum:
"Bei Linien, Kurven und Kreisen würde ich es einfach einscannen und in einem Vektorprogramm selbst nachzeichnen. Ist vielleicht etwas Arbeit, aber dafür dürfte man dort die besten Ergebnisse erzielen, da man so die Radien und Linienstärken genau bestimmen kann.

Andere Möglichkeit ohne Vektorprogramm: genau wie oben, allerdings mit Pfaden in PS, dann als PSD mitsamt den Pfaden speichern. Bei Bedarf einfach PSD öffnen, auf gewünschte Grösse bringen, Pfade füllen und als Pixelgrafik, zB. JPG speichern."

-Corel(oder jedes x-beliebige Vektorproggie) ist definitiv die bessere Wahl für so etwas.

Zu Deinem PS:
Das fireworks tool glättet nur Linien. Wenn Du gescannte Grafiken vektorisierst hast Du Formen, dessen Umrisse Linien sind, welche von diesem tool geglättet werden können. Dadurch kann die Linienstärke variieren und die Kurvenradien stimmen überhaupt nicht mehr, abgesehen davon, dass wie in dem von Dir zitierten Thread, die vektorisierte Grundform wahrscheinlich eh zu unsauber ist. Aus dem Grund, gerade bei den von Dir beschrieben einfachen geometrischen Objekten, empfiehlt es sich das ganze wie oben beschrieben einfach per Hand nachzuarbeiten.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## schurre (13. Januar 2006)

Ich denke auch, daß es in deinem Fall wohl sogar schneller geht, die Formen in Corel Draw nachzuzeichnen, als das zu vektorisieren. 
Denn das erste Ergebnis der Vektorisierung ist meistens ziemlich schlecht. Man kann das dann zwar noch verbessern, wenn man mit Kurvenglättung und Knotenreduktion rumspielt, aber das ist eine ziemliche Fitzelarbeit. Und Kreise wird er halt nciht als Kreis erkennen, sondern als irgendwie kreisähnliche Linie.
Da tust du dich mit Nachzeichnen echt leichter, bzw. falls doch ein paar Freihandlinien dabei sind, evtl mit einer Mischung aus Vektorisieren und Nachzeichnen, aber dazu müßte man mal ein Beispiel sehen.


----------



## jonesd (13. Januar 2006)

Hi ikon, hi schurre,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich werde also vom vektorisieren Abstand nehmen und mal sehen wie ich mit Corel und dem Nachzeichnen klarkomme.
Glücklicherweise habe ich noch eine ältere Version von Corel Draw auf meinem alten Rechner, den ich allerdings mitsamt der seriellen Schnittstelle für meinen antiken Scanner verliehen habe. Wenn ich alle sieben Sachen beisammen habe stelle ich evtl. demnächst mal ein Beispielpic hier zur Diskussion.

Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe und Gruß, jonesd


----------

